# i love it when hobbies mesh...macro photography anyone?



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

My first hobby was cars, built a car, then decided I needed a good camera to take pictures of it. then the photography interest kicked in, some paying gigs, and before you know it you've collected a bunch of photography gear. now I find that I'm enjoying my free time not just looking at my reef tank but also working on my macro photography which I've had an interest in for a while now (started with dew drop refractions, water droplet, never got into the insects tho).

after getting fed up with a focusing problem on my tamron 90mm macro, a photographer buddy decided to let his 100mm f2.8 canon macro go for a decent price so I scooped it up. here's the first set 























































Feel free to post up a pic of your macro rig setup or some shots


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Those photos look awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I have to get a new lens! Those are great pictures.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

That looks amazing dude! You totally have to come over and take some pics of my tank


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

is this thread limited to _reef_ macro shots?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks everyone, just a little something i do to pass the time.



Marz said:


> I have to get a new lens! Those are great pictures.


thanks buddy! i'm actually going to fix that tamron lense, i know what's wrong with it, just need to get out these three stubborn screws and it should be good. thinking about passing it along for really cheap if anyone wanted an entry level true macro lense.



altcharacter said:


> That looks amazing dude! You totally have to come over and take some pics of my tank


i will! shoot i still need to pick up that BTA..lol



Patwa said:


> is this thread limited to _reef_ macro shots?


not at all! i just posted these since it was my last set, but feel free to post whatever


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Anybody want to come by for a photo shoot? Maybe I can pay with beer or a frag?


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Heres a few of mine taken over the years.





































Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^very nice! what camera/lense are you using?


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Zuiko 35mm 1:3.5 macro. Shitty lense but in my budget.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Camera is an olympus 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

a few of mine.....no macros of my display as yet - corals and fish still settling in 

Ripley's Aquarium of Toronto

wolf eel









jellyfish









volitans lionfish









moon jelly


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

the pic of the wolf eel is crazy. nice capture!


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

You got the L glass ? Love that lens. It's real great for portraits and macro work. Nice compression and good minimal focal length. Some mirror lock up , tripod and closed down and the lens performs amazing. Performs great on ff and apsc too. 


Great photos.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^i want that L macro lense so bad. it would complete my L lineup; but i decided to upgrade to the 7D and settle for the 100mm macro instead...


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> ^i want that L macro lense so bad. it would complete my L lineup; but i decided to upgrade to the 7D and settle for the 100mm macro instead...


The regular 100 is a good lens as well. But the L glass is noticeable as well. Another option though are manual focus lenses and maybe no IS so a fast shutter speed is a must. sigma and tamron make some fair ones as well. In fact sigmas has stepped up their game lately a lot so those are worth the look.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Jason really good you open a tread having to do with photography it goes along with the hobby, Im not an expert at this but I can tell you a good camera makes a big difference even if you not really good at it.
I have a Sony DSLR with a 100mm macro lens and if I take 100 shots maybe 20 come out ok
Now with my Olympus underwater camera from 100 shots 99 will be ok..anyways that's what works for me.

Here some shots from yesterday


----------

